# Non- fishing trip report.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I took off work today to go to Sargent, but not to go fishing. I needed to pour a couple cement runners for my camper tires to sit on, so I asked one of my helpers at work if he would be willing to come help me if I took him surf fishing when we got done and he was all for it. Got done with the cement work by 11:30, so we had rods in the water by noon. Part of the deal was that he would have to reel in all the fish because my back has been messed up, and he did except for one I had to reel in because he was busy fighting another one. It wasn't a great day but we had steady action until dark. We caught drum, croaker, whiting, and a big red, all on half crab.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some non-fish pics


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great fishing and great photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I forgot my cement picture. It's my favorite because it puts me one step closer to getting my camper down there.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Thats a pig of a redfish!


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice! Gotta love that crab!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Another great report.Good tactic getting help.I gotta pour some runners for my trailer too,here at the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Great pics.


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Awesome pictures. Where do you get your crabs. Thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nothing shabby about that.
Nice pictures of the beach and fish, and the fish reeler/unhooker/hold for picture/ releaser/friend in action!
That was a good day fishing.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome day of fishing,photo taking, and a little working. I liked the photos of the birds.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

nice fish and pictures!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

troutless said:


> Awesome  day of fishing,photo taking, and a little working. I liked the photos of the birds.


I believe those would be winter plumage Ruddy Turnstone, and, of course, the Great Blue Heron.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John,

That is absolutely the fishiest Non-fishing report I have ever read!:fish: Well done!

Tom


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Of course this is not a fishing report: it's a catching report!


----------

